# Having trouble staying relaxed in my shot......



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

With your hand set, as you start to draw with your bow arm straight as possible but relaxed (with your arm bone to bone not a whole lot of musclse is needed to to keep the arm straight). At about half draw you should really start incorporating the back into the "pull" (although it should be used as much as possible thru the whole draw). With proper form, draw elbow is in a straight line with your pins, preload trigger, and start bleeding down (loosing tension) your drawn arm like a hydraulic pump. Transfer this energy into your back. Keep yourself relaxed as much as possible. You should be reaching for the target with your bow arm, not a push but a reach. this will help incorporate certain muscles in your front half to help steady the sight picture. Remember only the right rhomboid is used to make the shot. If this gives you trouble, just pull your draw elbow straight back (Which it cant go straight back it will pull around) and this will incorporate the rhomboid. 

After using this technique (back tension) and really getting used to it, it will turn into what is called "dynamic" tension. Your back muscles are strong and dumb. Teach them to help you draw, hold, aim, and fire.

This is mastered on a blnak bale at 5 yards, not 20 yard at a target. One step at a time.

It might also help to remember to shoot over your shoe laces and a little bit more weight on the front foot (and I do mean a little). Dont be trying to balance yourself while your trying to aim. These are some of the things that a good coach can teach you. I dont know of any top shooters that havent had any coaching from either a good coach or another top shooter.

This are my thoughts and technique. Some may differ or be able to explain it better.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

subconsciously said:


> With your hand set, as you start to draw with your bow arm straight as possible but relaxed (with your arm bone to bone not a whole lot of musclse is needed to to keep the arm straight). At about half draw you should really start incorporating the back into the "pull" (although it should be used as much as possible thru the whole draw). With proper form, draw elbow is in a straight line with your pins, preload trigger, and start bleeding down (loosing tension) your drawn arm like a hydraulic pump. Transfer this energy into your back. Keep yourself relaxed as much as possible. You should be reaching for the target with your bow arm, not a push but a reach. this will help incorporate certain muscles in your front half to help steady the sight picture. Remember only the right rhomboid is used to make the shot. If this gives you trouble, just pull your draw elbow straight back (Which it cant go straight back it will pull around) and this will incorporate the rhomboid.
> 
> After using this technique (back tension) and really getting used to it, it will turn into what is called "dynamic" tension. Your back muscles are strong and dumb. Teach them to help you draw, hold, aim, and fire.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

